# بمناسبة عيد الغطاس ليه القصب و القلقاس؟؟؟...تأمل رائع



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2010)

يا ترى تعرف إيه هو سر القلقاس والقصب فى عيد الغطاس
ولكن هل لنا ان نتأمل

ان عيد الغطاس هو عيد الظهور الالهى (الابيفانيا)وقد نأكل القصب كنبات ينمو في الاماكن الحارة ، وربما يذكرنا ذلك بأن حرارة الروح تجعل الانسان ينمو فى القامة الروحية ويرتفع باستقامة كاستقامة هذا النبات(اقصد القصب)
نبات القصب ينقسم الى عقلات وكل عقلة هى فضيلة اكتسبها فى كل مرحلة عمرية حتى نصل الى العلو
بداخل القصب نجد القلب الابيض
والقلب الابيض مملوء حلاوة
فالمستقيم القلب ينبع من قلبه الحلاوة وكل المشتهيات
يذكرنا هذا النبات بضرورة العلو فى القامة الروحية و إفراز الحلاوة من قلوب بيضاء نقية ، تعتصر من اجل الآخرين فتعطى شبعا
هذه الكلمات ما هى الا تأمل بسيط

في عيد الغطاس تمتلئ البيوت "بالقلقاس" وليس عبثاً نأكل هذا الطعام بالذات في عيدالغطاس،
فهناك أطعمة كثيرة أشهي منه ، لكننا في الحقيقة نأكل القلقاس لأنه يقربنا من معمودية المسيح،

ففي القلقاس مادة سامة ومضرة للحنجرة ، وهي المادة الهلامية، إلا أن هذه المادة السامة إذا اختلطت بالماء تحولت إلي مادة نافعة، مغذية،
ونحن من خلال الماء نتطهر من سموم الخطية كما يتطهر "القلقاس" من مادته السامة بواسطة الماء!.-

والقلقاس يُدفَن في الأرض ثم يصعد ليصير طعاماً، والمعمودية هي دفن أو موت وقيامة مع المسيح ، ولهذا يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فهيا أقمتم أيضاً معه" (كو 2: 12) (رو 6: 4).- والقلقاس لا يؤكل إلا بعد خلع القشرة الخارجية ، فبدون تعريته يصير عديم الفائدة ، فلابد أولاً من خلع القشرة الصلبة قبل أكله ، ونحن في المعمودية نخلع ثياب الخطية أو الانسان العتيق لكي نلبس بالمعمودية الثياب الجديدة الفاخرة ، ثياب الطهارة والنقاوة، لنصير أبناء الله."

اذكرونا واذكروا الخدمة في صلواتكم

آميــــ†ـــــــين ​


----------



## jojo_angelic (17 يناير 2010)

[




> والقلقاس يُدفَن في الأرض ثم يصعد ليصير طعاماً، والمعمودية هي دفن أو موت وقيامة


مع المسيح ، 
موضوع رائـــع ومعلومــات جـدا رائعـــــــــــــــة 
  الــرب يباركـــك  Kokoman


----------



## داود 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

بصراحة موضوعك اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2010)

*معلومات روحية رائعة 
مرسي كوكومان علي الموضوع الممتاز المناسب للوقت 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (18 يناير 2010)

*الرب يجعلة عيد سعيد ويبعد عنا عدو الخير​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للمعلومات الجميله جدا _ العدرا معاكم دائما​*


----------



## نابوت (19 يناير 2010)

*عيد الغطاس يذكرنا بالاية الرائعة   اصنعوا ثمارا  تليق بالتوبة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> [
> 
> 
> مع المسيح ،
> ...


 
ميررسى على مروورك يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2010)

داود 2010 قال:


> بصراحة موضوعك اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 
ميررسى على مروورك يا داود
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *معلومات روحية رائعة​*
> *مرسي كوكومان علي الموضوع الممتاز المناسب للوقت *
> 
> *الرب يباركك *​


 
ميررسى على مروورك يا رجعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2010)

ماجد رؤوف زاهر قال:


> *الرب يجعلة عيد سعيد ويبعد عنا عدو الخير​*


 
ميررسى على مروورك يا ماجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للمعلومات الجميله جدا _ العدرا معاكم دائما​*


 
ميررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2010)

نابوت قال:


> *عيد الغطاس يذكرنا بالاية الرائعة اصنعوا ثمارا تليق بالتوبة*​


 
ميررسى على مروورك يا نابوت
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (22 يناير 2010)

_*شكرا يا كوكو  *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*الرب يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2010)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا كوك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

